# la mamá o mamá



## marinagabe

Hola!!
Tengo una duda que espero que alguno de vosotros me ayude a resolver..
Qué es correcto decir: "LA MAMA ha dicho que pongas la mesa" o "MAMA ha dicho que pongas la mesa"?
La primera opción me suena muy mal, pero no podría afirmar que es incorrecta...alguien me puede ayudar?
Gracias!!


----------



## Diddy

las dos expresiones son correctas.

Yo entiendo que la primera:  La mamá, es cualquier mamá... mientras que,

Mamá ha dicho... cuando le estás hablando a alguien, se refiere a mi/nuestra mamá.


----------



## SpiceMan

Si hablamos de la madre de un tercero, no me suena mal para nada la primera oración... pero a mi hermano nunca le diría esa frase, seguro.


----------



## RSalaya

En españa, "la Mama" (sin tilde) se usaría para imitar el modo de hablar de los gitanos. De todas formas, "la Mamá" podría usarse en el contexto familiar, solo en el trato entre los miembros de la familia, nunca en la relación con los demás.


----------



## Jellby

En España, dentro de la familia, se usa "mamá" (y "papá") casi como nombre propio, es decir, sin artículo:

Mamá ha dicho que pongas la mesa. ¿Has visto hoy a papá?

El DPD no lo menciona explícitamente, pero da el ejemplo: "Me ha dicho mamá que recojas tu habitación".


----------



## aceituna

Una aclaración a la explicación de Jellby: en España, mamá y papá suelen usarse sólo dentro de la familia. Cuando se habla con alguien que no pertence a la familia, se dice mi madre, tu padre,... 

Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

marinagabe said:


> Hola!!
> Tengo una duda que espero que alguno de vosotros me ayude a resolver..
> Qué es correcto decir: "LA MAMA ha dicho que pongas la mesa" o "MAMA ha dicho que pongas la mesa"?
> La primera opción me suena muy mal, pero no podría afirmar que es incorrecta...alguien me puede ayudar?
> Gracias!!


En Argentina también se dice corrientemente "mamá", pero creo haber escuchado en algunas provincias del norte "la mamá te ha dicho...", probablemente por influencia de Bolivia, donde creo que también se usa.
Rosángelus, o BB..¿en Venezuela? .


----------



## Conchita57

aceituna said:


> Una aclaración a la explicación de Jellby: en España, mamá y papá suelen usarse sólo dentro de la familia. Cuando se habla con alguien que no pertence a la familia, se dice mi madre, tu padre,...
> 
> Saludos.



Así es.  Sin embargo, los mexicanos y posiblemente otros hispanoamericanos también, utilizan siempre "mamá/papá" aún fuera del entorno familiar (en este caso con un pronombre posesivo, ej. _mi mamá/mi papá_).  Por lo menos yo no les he oído decir "madre/padre".


----------



## lulilanzi

HOla a todos. Estoy de acuerdo con las explicaciones de SpiceMan y Diddy.

Se utiliza poniendo el artículo (La mamá, el papá) si hablamos de un tercero. Pero va sin el artículo si hablamos de nuestra madre.

La mamá (de Silvia, por ej) pidió que pongamos la mesa.

Mamá (mi mamá) pidió que pongamos la mesa


----------



## venecia123

Hola:
Pues yo creo que 'la mamá' con el artículo delante no se dice en este caso. 'Mamá' es como si sustituyera a un nombre propio de persona (María, Juana, etc.) y es un vulgarismo del español ponerle el artículo delante.
El artículo se emplea eso sí cuando nos referimos a posesión 'La mamá de Isabel', 'El papá de Rubén'


----------



## lulilanzi

venecia123 said:


> Hola:
> Pues yo creo que 'la mamá' con el artículo delante no se dice en este caso. 'Mamá' es como si sustituyera a un nombre propio de persona (María, Juana, etc.) y es un vulgarismo del español ponerle el artículo delante.
> El artículo se emplea eso sí cuando nos referimos a posesión 'La mamá de Isabel', 'El papá de Rubén'


 
Eso estamos diciendo, sólo que muchas veces el nombre del sujeto se elude porque está en el contexto. Mira este ejemplo:

_El sábado fuimos a visitar a Isabel porque estaba enferma. Pero por suerte no estaba sola, *la mamá *también había ido a verla. (la mamá de Isabel)_

_El sábado fuimos a visitar a Isabel porque estaba enferma. Pero por suerte no estaba sola, *mamá *también había ido a verla. (la mamá de quien habla)_


----------



## bb008

Rayines said:


> En Argentina también se dice corrientemente "mamá", pero creo haber escuchado en algunas provincias del norte "la mamá te ha dicho...", probablemente por influencia de Bolivia, donde creo que también se usa.
> Rosángelus, o BB..¿en Venezuela? .


 

Si Rayines, en Venezuela usamos mamá y papá, yo en este caso diría:

"Tú mamá ha dicho que ponga la mesa" en el caso de la mamá de alguien.
"Mi mamá ha dicho que ponga la mesa" en el caso de la mía.


----------



## Rayines

bb008 said:


> Si Rayines, en Venezuela usamos mamá y papá, yo en este caso diría:
> 
> "Tú mamá ha dicho que ponga la mesa" en el caso de la mamá de alguien.
> "Mi mamá ha dicho que ponga la mesa" en el caso de la mía.


¿Pero nunca has oído por ejemplo, de un padre diciéndole al hijo, refiriéndose a su propia esposa: "¡Pero si la mamá (es decir la de ese niño) te prohibió que salgas a la calle!"?
Gracias por tu respuesta .


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Rayines said:


> En Argentina también se dice corrientemente "mamá", pero creo haber escuchado en algunas provincias del norte "la mamá te ha dicho...", probablemente por influencia de Bolivia, donde creo que también se usa.
> Rosángelus, o BB..¿en Venezuela? .


Pues , en mi hogar se utiliza...pero tenía o tengo  la impresión de que es algo inusual...
Lo que sucede es que mi hijo mayor, le dice así al menor para indicarlo algo que yo he ordenado, a mi me causa gracia ya que por lo menos mis hermanos y yo, no lo usamos así.

Creo que como dicen algunos compañeros, se utilizaría para una tercera persona, la mama de otro, pero no para la propia mamá.

En el ejemplo de Bb, podría ser tambien, "la mamá de fulano dijo tal cosa...", conm respecto al ejemplo del padre , que porpone Inés, pensandolo bien, si se escucha y se entiende pero no es lo más común, por lo menos por acá.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## bb008

Rayines said:


> ¿Pero nunca has oído por ejemplo, de un padre diciéndole al hijo, refiriéndose a su propia esposa: "¡Pero si la mamá (es decir la de ese niño) te prohibió que salgas a la calle!"?
> Gracias por tu respuesta .


 
No, nunca, en ese caso el padre al hijo diría: "mamá dice... tal cosa o cual cosa" como para que el niño entienda.


----------



## Cristina.

lulilanzi said:


> Eso estamos diciendo, sólo que muchas veces el nombre del sujeto se elude porque está en el contexto. Mira este ejemplo:
> 
> _El sábado fuimos a visitar a Isabel porque estaba enferma. Pero por suerte no estaba sola, *la mamá *también había ido a verla. (la mamá de Isabel)_
> 
> _El sábado fuimos a visitar a Isabel porque estaba enferma. Pero por suerte no estaba sola, *mamá *también había ido a verla. (la mamá de quien habla)_


 
Estoy de acuerdo. Los hispanoamericanos (no sé si todos) dicen "mi mamá" y nosotros decimos "mi madre" (excepto los niños, obviamente, que emplean ambas fórmulas).
Solo añadir que en España empleamos "mamá" a solas, sin posesivo ni artículo, como en el segundo ejemplo (cuando hablamos con alguien de la familia).
En el primer ejemplo, diríamos su/la madre o la madre de Isabel.
Sí empleamos "la mamá de Isabel" en un lenguaje infantil:
_"La mamá de Isabel va a venir a recogerte al cole"._


----------



## Rayines

ROSANGELUS said:


> Lo que sucede es que mi hijo mayor, le dice así al menor para indicarlo algo que yo he ordenado, a mi me causa gracia ya que por lo menos mis hermanos y yo, no lo usamos así.


¡Que gracioso, Rosi!, por lo menos encontramos un ejemplo...De algún lado vendrá.
Bueno, yo sé que éstas son digresiones, pero también son formas interesantes de uso local del idioma.
¡Gracias!


----------



## Dani California

Hola
De acuerdo con Cristina. En España las únicas ocasiones en que le ponemos artículo a los términos mamá o papá es para hablar con los niños o cuando éstos hablan. Mi hija, que tiene tres años, para explicarme que la madre de una amiguita suya ha ido al colegio a recogerla suele decir "la mamá de Sarita vino hoy a recogerla al cole". 
Saludos


----------



## cookieboy

Por aquí los artículos delante de nombres son muy comunes. Está mal dicho, pero se usa. Así como también se usa mal el condicional, en vez de decir " si dejara el ordenador y me fuera a estudiar, sacaría mejor nota", muchos dicen " si dejaría el ordenador y me iría a estudiar, sacaría mejor nota".


----------



## bb008

Una anécdota:

Mi primo cuando tenía dos o tres añitos decía en vez de *"mí mamá"* apenas comenzaba hablar, decia *chumamá*, un buen día fue donde la vecina (muy cerquita) donde estaba mi tía o sea *su mamá* a buscarla y dice, "esta chumamá" y la vecina que le abrió la puerta, le entendió que le preguntaba por *"su mamá"*, es decir la mamá de ella y está le responde: "hijo, *mi mamá* se murió" y mi primito, *"chumamá"* se murió, si cariño le responde ella, y el pobre niño comenzó a llorar creyendo que la que había muerto era "*su mamá"* en ese momento mí tía lo escuchó y salió a buscarlo y a calmarlo del llanto.... 

Así que eso dependiendo de cómo lo digas y ha quién se lo digas, puede traer hasta confusiones. Generalmente en Venezuela decimos "mi mamá o mi papá" o la mamá/el papá de fulano o zutanejo.


----------



## Artajerjes

Rayines said:


> En Argentina también se dice corrientemente "mamá", pero creo haber escuchado en algunas provincias del norte "la mamá te ha dicho...", probablemente por influencia de Bolivia, donde creo que también se usa.
> Rosángelus, o BB..¿en Venezuela? .


 
Es cierto, en Bolivia, principalmente en occidente, los hijos de una familia lo utilizan refiriéndose a su propia madre. Ejemplo:

- La mamá te llama.
- Le voy a decir a la mamá.

Admito que de niño lo hacia, ahora me parece terrible


----------



## marinagabe

Hola a tod@s!!
Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas! He visto que ha causado algo de polémica la duda, lo que me alegra, ya que refleja que es algo que no debe estar muy claro.

Pero a modo de resúmen, parece que, como pensaba desde un principio, para hablar de tu propia madre a tu hermano/a o padre, lo más común (vease probablemente lo más correcto) sería decir "mamá ha dicho que pongas la mesa/ que vendrá después de cenar..."
El uso de "la mamá" sería adecuado para referirse a la madre de otra persona, no a la tuya propia, por ejemplo: "la mamá de Tomás ha dicho que vendrá a recogerlo a casa".
El uso de "la mamá" para referirse a tu propia madre, sería una deformación utilizada en algunas zonas de España, y latinoamérica...como muchas otras.

Bueno, creo que este sería un buen resúmen, si no estais de acuerdo, bienvenidas vuestras propuestas!

Muchas Graciasssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## marinagabe

Upps! 
Pequeño acolación: ya que estamos en debates sobre "el buen uso del idioma" tengo que corregir el uso que he hecho en mi último post del verbo "deber/deber de...". Muchas veces se utiliza "deber de" para transmitir obligación, cuando "deber de" implica probabilidad, error frecuente en España, que me choca mucho cuando lo oigo! Asi que corrección: "...ya que refleja que es algo que no debe de estar muy claro". 

Ciao ciao!


----------



## jacobinomarat

Como dice aceituna, se usa "mamá/papá" sin determinante dentro del núcleo familiar, pero si hablas de otros te referiras a: "la madre de..., el padre de..., tus padres..."


----------



## chics

marinagabe said:


> Qué es correcto decir: "LA MAMA ha dicho que pongas la mesa" o "MAMA ha dicho que pongas la mesa"?


En Cataluña esta primera opción sería la típica que dice el padre o la abuela al niño, para referirse a la madre del niño, por supuesto. Entre hermanos también se habla de "la mamá"... aunque estén creciditos.


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> En Cataluña esta primera opción sería la típica que dice el padre o la abuela al niño, para referirse a la madre del niño, por supuesto. Entre hermanos también se habla de "la mamá"... aunque estén creciditos.


Yo creo, chics (y ya me dirás si me equivoco), que en Cataluña se dice mucho también "la mama" (así, sin acento, como palabra llana, y aunque suene mal): 
_Eso díselo a la mama_. (Entre hermanos, o el padre al hijo, etc.) 
Será por influencia del catalán, pero se dice hablando castellano.


----------



## bb008

Namarne said:


> Yo creo, chics (y ya me dirás si me equivoco), que en Cataluña se dice mucho también "la mama" (así, sin acento, como palabra llana, y aunque suene mal):
> _Eso díselo a la mama_. (Entre hermanos, o el padre al hijo, etc.)
> Será por influencia del catalán, pero se dice hablando castellano.


 

Sin acento "la mama", aquí en Venezuela es peligroso decirlo, muy peligroso...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

chics said:


> Entre hermanos también se habla de "la mamá"... aunque estén creciditos.


me pregunto, si mmi hijo tendrá muy en el fondo, alguna influencia catalana  , ya que acostumbra a decirle así a su hermano mayor...
Lo cual, como lo dije en un anterior post, es motivo de gracia para todos en la familia, ya que nos suena extraño.

"Fernando, la mamá dice que te bañes", claro el lo dice en tono irónico, pero de donde lo sacó, no lo sé.


----------



## Namarne

bb008 said:


> Sin acento "la mama", aquí en Venezuela es peligroso decirlo, muy peligroso...


¿Por qué? ¿Uno puede tener un accidente?  
Seguramente ya se habrá tratado el tema otras veces, en catalán se dice así, y es muy probable que sea por eso, por influencia del catalán. Pero tampoco es tan raro, hay alguna otra lengua romance en que la palabra es también llana.


----------



## chics

Cierto, Namarme. Y BB. Por eso a algunas madres (con _el papa_ no hay problema) no les gusta y prefieren _mami_ o _mamá_.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Según he leído en algún sitio, la pronunciación aguda de mamá y papá es relativamente reciente en español, algo así como del siglo XVIII, cuando por influencia del francés, el idioma de la ilustración, se empezaron a pronunciar como agudas.
Hasta entonces mama y papa eran llanas y es por eso que en ambientes muy populares (típico es el caso de los gitanos) se sigue oyendo mama y papa como llanas.
En Andalucía oriental (Almería) yo lo he oído, pero se considera vulgar y se le suele anteponer el artículo tal como dice Namarne, la mama y el papa,  básicamente cuando se habla a niños.
  "Dile a la mama que llegaré tarde ".


----------



## Namarne

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En Andalucía oriental (Almería) yo lo he oído, pero se considera vulgar y se le suele anteponer el artículo tal como dice Namarne, la mama y el papa,  básicamente cuando se habla a niños.
> "Dile a la mama que llegaré tarde ".


Perdón por la insistencia, pero justamente mi familia política es de Almería, y ellos lo pronuncian como tú dices. (Desde mi posición, yo no podía saber si era por influencia del catalán o porque en su tierra ya se dice así.)
EDIT: Por no abrir más posts innecesarios. En Navarra (la Ribera) también se dice así, con pronunciación llana.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Namarne said:


> Perdón por la insistencia, pero justamente mi familia política es de Almería, y ellos lo pronuncian como tú dices. (Desde mi posición, yo no podía saber si era por influencia del catalán o porque en su tierra ya se dice así.)


 

Me gustaría apostillar que se considera vulgar aquí en Málaga.
En Almería es posible que sea normal. No lo sé.
Yo se lo he oído a almerienses de cultura media


----------



## marinagabe

En Murcia también hay gente que lo utiliza y en Valencia, pero a cad vez que


----------



## chics

Aquí no es vulgar, pero tampoco lo es poner artículo a los nombres propios de persona.


----------



## Mangato

Creo recordar que en Cataluña se usaban muy frecuentemente "*la mama, y el papa,* sin acentos. _Te llama la mama_. En otras comunidades siempre lo oí con acento y además con el posesivo siempre que no lo dijera un familiar directo.
_Te llamá tu mamá,_ diría un amigo
_Te llama mamá, _diría un hermano a otro

Saludos


----------



## Cristina.

Yo lo he oído mucho en el País Valencià, Murcia y Albacete : _¡Nene/nena, te llama la mama!_
(allí utilizan mucho "nene/nena" debido al catalán "nen/a"; ¿Cuántos nenes tienes? tengo un nene y dos nenas)
 
También lo he oído en Madrid, aunque no es frecuente, es propio del lenguaje infantil o de gente con pocos estudios.
DRAE:
*mama.(Del lat. mamma, voz infantil*).1. f. *coloq.* madre ( respecto de sus hijos). *Usado más en en lenguaje infantil.*


----------



## Rayines

marinagabe said:


> Creo que se trata como un nombre propio cuando se habla dentro del núcleo familiar porque justamente es donde realmente "mamá" y "papá" se utilizan como nombres propios, para interpelar a una persona determinada.


Vos sabés que sin conocer nada del asunto, tiendo a pensar que no es lo mismo que usar el artículo con el nombre propio. Mas bien me parece que proviene de un tratamiento a la vez afectuoso y respetuoso: "la mamá", "el papá", como quien dice "la reina", "el rey" .


ROSANGELUS said:


> me pregunto, si mmi hijo tendrá muy en el fondo, alguna influencia catalana  , ya que acostumbra a decirle así a su hermano mayor...
> Lo cual, como lo dije en un anterior post, es motivo de gracia para todos en la familia, ya que nos suena extraño.
> 
> "Fernando, la mamá dice que te bañes", claro el lo dice en tono irónico, pero de donde lo sacó, no lo sé.


Rosita: además de posibles influencias catalanas, tú dijiste que era cuando les dabas órdenes. Tal vez lo dice en lugar de "la generala dice....", ehem, jajá, no te enojes, LOL .


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Dos cositas:
1.- No Inésita, para nada me voy e enojar, tu como me estabas viendo por un huequito... 
Habalndo en serio, no creo que sea así, ya que recordando bien el origen en mi pequeña familia de ese uso, es porque lo decía su papá con cariño, y a mi hijo le quedó. "pídele la bendicion a la mamá", "dale un beso a la mamá"....

2.- En un trabajo anterior, tomaron la costumbrte de decirme "la mamma", sin acento. Esto era por que decian que tenía un caracter muy fuerte y era un poco en sentido irónico la forma de llamarme "la jefa", "la patrona", que se yo...que les pasaba por la mente a ellos.

Saludos


----------



## -CAIN-

Rayines said:


> ¿Pero nunca has oído por ejemplo, de un padre diciéndole al hijo, refiriéndose a su propia esposa: "¡Pero si la mamá (es decir la de ese niño) te prohibió que salgas a la calle!"?
> Gracias por tu respuesta .


 

Hola

En Chile sí se usa y es muy frecuente, mucho más frecuente que oir mamá (o papá) sin el artículo.
Más aún, el uso normal aquí es anteponer el arículo al nombre.

En el caso de los hijos pueden referirse a sus padres como la mamá, mi mamá, el papá, mi papá aunque estén hablando con sus hermanos o con sus padres.

Ejemplos varios:

- Te llama la mamá = Te llama mi mamá (diciéndole a un hermano)
- Lo que pasa mamá, es que mi papá llega muy tarde
- Oye papá, mi mamá me pidió que te pasara a dejar este paquete
- Marta, la mamá te llama
- Quítaselo a Pedro = Quítaselo al Pedro
- Esa flor es de Juana = Esa flor es de la Juana
- Llama a Diego = Llama al Diego

No sé si será correcto o no, pero es la forma utilizada en Chile.

Saludos


----------



## marinagabe

Bueno, aquí sigo, me he vuelto a comer el teclado...

Hola, como decía Rayines, yo tampoco soy ninguna experta, le buscaba una lógica, proque en general las reglas gramaticales se basan en el sentido común, pero no conozco el porqué...quería saber lo que opinabais, pero ha desaparecido mi útlimo post...os ha pasado alguna vez?

Bueno, el DRAE pone un ejemplo:"...me ha dicho mamá que recojas tu habitación..."

Bueno, gracias por vuestras respuestas!!

Saludos!


----------

